# Mac vs PC



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I know lots of you folks use MAC and I have a few questions, As I am considering making the switch. I am cuuently using Windows XP, which I like. My wifes son just got himself a new laptop with Vista... which I think SUCKS/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 
I have software on my puter to read "raw" image files from a Canon DSLR, also have a older (2004) version of Quicken, I use a cable ISP. I am guessing I can down load drivers for my Canon i9100 printer, the Maxter external HD, old epson scaner, oh what about my Adobe Photo Shop, that came with the camera mentioned above? 
I have an old version of Microsoft Office (97) for windows so I guess I'll loose that? 
Can anyone tell me about this stuff, please don't guess, Live Steam engines I can fix, computers..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif Where's the steam oil go in this thing.. 
Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Macs have Intel chips. You can get a version of XP to run on the Mac and have both operating systems on one computer. 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

I won't guess about your specific camera, scanner, etc.. 

My experience with my iBook has been fantastic. However, you need to understand that a Mac and a PC operate differently. You do a lot more by clicking and dragging with the mac than a PC. There were several times when I got very frustrated while on the steep side of the learning curve. I don't recall ever having to download a driver for cameras or printers. 

However, now that I have the hang of it, making dvds, editing photos, is pretty straight forward and relatively simple. 

Mark


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like they come with "boot camp" software that lets you run windows at start up, but I think you need a cd copy (pre-loaded soft ware not going to work). of windows. 
Brian, they have software that lets you run both OS's at the same time but that is "extra" (not cheap) software. 
The other thing they don't mention is any "card readers" for cf cards etc. ?? I'll have to stop at the local Best Buy to have a look see. 
Mark, The learning curve thing is not a problem as the old PC is still working, I would just turn this PC over to the wife ( she doesn't like learning "new" tricks on the computer) and she wants her own puter anyhow ( I spend too much time on MLS) hehe.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a Mac -both at home and at work. I do not use the Boot Camp aspect of it -but rather the X-11 aspect. I use the x-servers as the main data store and the computer we design on them -as hot back up!!! 

At home I use the Classic 9.1 environment -mostly because I am still deeply in love with my 8500 with its 19 inch Radius monitor.... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, get a copy of parallels, it allows both to run both OS's at same time, the windows XP runs in a Virtual machine window. I like some windows programs better, but this allows me to get far away from vista. www.parallels.com


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Boot camp comes for free with the Mac OS, and lets you switch between windows and mac. Parralels lets you switch live--press a key and you're in windows 

I've used a mac since 1985--The only issue that bothers me is I can't run the sftware for Phoenix or QSI--I need to get a windows install disk and install windows and then it'll work 

There are a bunch of free open source software programs that IMHO are better than MS office and which can run Word fiels and save in Word format 

OpenOffice is one 
NeoOffice is another


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all, I will take a drive to the Apple store in Charlotte tomorrow . I found all the discs for my photo shop and canon camera software, so I'm good there. Watched a 30 minute video on the MAC OS X Leopard, looks easy to learn..... maybe.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the light side of the force.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it's not popular to say but I have the much maligned Vista on most of the computers I work on and after a short learning curve and a couple of tweaks I find Vista to be more stable and easier to use then XP.....that being said the Mac, although somewhat pricier is also a very good computer..


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Jeff, I hope you come join the revolution against headache, MAC ownership. I have had my intel Mac for two years know and enjoy everyday. My laptop still runs windows and I am waiting until the Mac book touch, larger version of ipod touch, is released before my laptop meets a horrific 'suicide'. I have yet to convince my Dad to convert, but most others in my family has seen the light. Good luck 

Johnny


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff, 

The Photoshop answer is, it depends. If your new Mac is running OS X Leopard (the current MAC OS I believe), then Photoshop CS3 (current version) is designed to be compatible. Older versions of Photoshop will not be compatible. Currently, Photoshop version 7, or the earlier CS versions are upgradeable ($$). CS3 will handle Canon RAW files if you want to go direct to CS3. 

The manufacturer web site will be able to tell you what drivers are available for what systems. Also check Apple to see if they embed drivers in the OS like Vista. 

I am under the impression that Quicken 2004 is no longer supported by Quicken, but a lot of times the SW can be downloaded from your bank’s e-bill paying site for free. 

Let us know what you decide to do. 
Mike


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Many drivers built in. A lot of hardware is simply plug and play.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Both Parallels and VMWare Fusion let you run XP at the same time you run MacOS. Both work; I have used both and prefer the control possible with VMWare Fusion to that of Parallels.

Mark


----------



## Steve Heselton (Aug 30, 2008)

Jeff, 

You should check your software license for Photoshop and other Adobe products. The Photoshop license allows you to run on only Windows or Mac OS. You can switch your license from Windows to Mac for a small fee but then you won't be able to run it under Windows anymore. I have both a Windows PC and a Mac with Intel chipset. The Mac also has Windows XP installed so I'm able to run my Photoshop-Windows software on the Mac under Bootcamp and VMware, and still use Photoshop on my Vista PC. 

Steve


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, and everyone else who has responded. It looks like when I make the jump I may go to an upgrade, I'm using photo shop elements 2 which is about 5 years old now! I'm still looking at everything thats this jump will effect, including the bank balance..hehe 
Jeff


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the first thing you do when you set up your new i MAC ? Go to MLS and say THANKS everyone/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our school always used Apples, so that's what I learned on. When I retired, I bought an Apple eMac with some upgrades. Has been fine for me, even had a buddy switch over to one, after fighting with his PC over and over. He's had no problems since. Now IF I could just convince my wife!  Jerry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

To counter all the bad press from Vista, I have been told that Microsoft is coming out next year with yet another OS. Many that have older XP units are seriously looking at a Mac and are not put off by a learning curve. Such is life.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the web is pretty simple, I like the Safari, The Quicken was a start from scratch.. I could not import the files from the Maxter external HD, But I was able to load all my photos and iphoto can read the Canon RAW images.. COOL !! Many things are faster/easier with the MAC OS then with the windows XP . Oh did I mention I now have spell checker here on MLS.. I tried to down load a video over on the Live Steam Forum (K-27 performance) but could not view it. I will look on the old PC and see what program it was run with. Guess I will have to down load some programs .


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Firefox, like it LOTS better than Safari, my wife even uses it with her PC. Might try it out. A simple Art program for Macs is Color It. I use it also to do all my photos. microfrontier.com I imagine. Jerry


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, for now I will stay with Safari, after using IE for... I don't even know when i started. This is great!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a list of Mac open source (free) applications. Ive used a lot of them--Gimp, for example, is amazingly good, as good as photoshop for most things. 

http://www.opensourcemac.org/ 


Have you tried out GarageBand yet?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank lownote, I added that to my "book marks". As for GarageBand, I have not done anything with it, I'm not even sure what it does. I don't have an iPOD and I don't/haven't ever downloaded any music files. I am slowly watching the tutorials on the MAC site, which is very helpful in learning how all this works.


----------

